# SECURITY BREECH (notice from W Br. Ronald D. Gerac, DDGM District 15-A MWPHGL of TX)



## Raymond Walters (Jun 16, 2012)

SECURITY BREECH 

Be advised....Brethrenâ€¦Be on the lookout for a suspended Mason that goes by the name of

YOHANCE WILFRED JOHNSON.

This guy was a Prince Hall Mason, seemingly out of Key West Lodge #257 in Wichita Falls, Texas. He is in the Houston area attempting to go to Lodge meetings and bumming money. SW Calhoun (205) looked him up on the internet and it appears that he has been involved in some criminal activity. He has ties to Florida as well.

He is saying that he is in Houston for a job interview with some oil company, and that he has NOWHERE to live.

DO NOTâ€¦I repeatâ€¦

DO NOT ALLOW THIS MAN TO ENTER ANY MEETING OR FUNCTION. DO NOT ENTERTAIN THE THOUGHT OF ASSISTNG HIM IF AT ALL POSSIBLE.

HE IS ARMED AND TRYING TO PUT UP HIS WEAPON AS â€œCOLLATERALâ€ FOR A POSSIBLE LOAN FROM A LODGE OR A BROTHER. If it is determined that he is on the run, the proper authorities will be notified.

He has a 504 area code phone number.

Take due notice thereof and govern yourselves accordingly.

Ronald D. Gerac, M.Ed., 33Â°

District Deputy Grand Master, Dist. 15-A


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: SECURITY BREECH (notice from W Br. Ronald D. Gerac, DDGM District 15-A MWPHGL of *

Ouch.... I hope and pray this situation is dealt with swiftly and without anyone getting hurt...


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: SECURITY BREECH (notice from W Br. Ronald D. Gerac, DDGM District 15-A MWPHGL of*

I found this link Yohance Johnson Mug Shot


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 20, 2012)

I will contact DDGM Gerac on this matter.   If this Man is a criminal, he will have to deal with me in an official capacity OUTSIDE of Masonry.  We cannot and WILL NOT have these unsavory individuals disrupting the HARMONY of our Masonic Lodges in District 15.    Bro Jones


----------



## Chalms (Jun 23, 2012)

That mugshot is from my neck of the woods. With that unique of a name I will inquire with the brothers here to see if anyone knows him.


----------

